# Short trips/under 5 days. Move cage or travel size?



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

So I have a guinea habitat for my little guy. When I go to my parents my thought was to move his liner and home and wheel back into his bin, which is about half the size. This would be so he can stay with me in case something happens, and I can watch over him. Is this a bad choice? Will he be scared since it is a big change back for him? The habitat folds up but it is very big and I have coroplast all zip tied to the sides and set up. I can always cut that off and redo it at my parents, but it is an effort and takes a lot of time to get setup moving it initially, just not sure what is best or if he will even care. Besides him hating me, he seems very indifferent in terms of cages and even his food options or wheeling. Just trying to think what could be best for him.


----------

